# Can dogs with mange go into surgery?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

So...I'm 99% sure that Leo has mange (not sure which type) and has spread it to Lily. We are going to the vet Saturday, however, Lily is also supposed to get spayed that day. If she has mange should we cancel the appointment? I heard that dogs with mange shouldn't be vaccinated until it clears, so obviously her rabies vaccination is now out of the question.

Also, as my hubby would like to know, how much does it usually cost to treat mange? Right now I am using benadryl and hydrocortisone to manage the situation until we get to the vet. I think Leo got it from contact with one of the yard chickens...is that possible? I feel like there's little bugs crawling all over me (ick). Should I get treated too? I'm kind of freaking out @[email protected] but am trying to deal with the situation the best I can from reading others' posts/threads on it.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Also - what is the probability of a dog having to be put down because of mange? I have a blue and an albino/blue dog which doesn't help the matter so I am hoping they aren't destined for a lifetime of trouble...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You can treat mange at home but it's a good idea to get the skin scraped to find out what type of mange your dog has. If it's been passed along to the other dog it could be Sarcoptic Mange, or Cheyletiella Mange also known as walking dandruff. Typically Demodectic Mange is only passed along from mother to pup. So if both your dog's have it I would assume they would have either Sarcoptic Mange or Cheyletiella Mange which are both highly contagious. If the issue is treated early on and not left untreated for any length of time typically recovery is very good. But you really need to have a skin scrap done to confirm that what the dog's have is in fact manage. As far as the surgery is concerned I would hold off until you get this under control especially if they have Sarcoptic mange. And yes Sarcoptic mange CAN be passed to humans! So if that's what your dog's have you will need to be treated as well.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/37005-how-treat-mange-home.html


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Demodex is NOT contagious but sarcoptic mange is. Why do you think your dogs have mange can you describe what is going on? Both can be treated at home but I would not treat unless you know for certain what it is. I would not put a dog through any type of surgery or vaccination while fighting mange.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/37005-how-treat-mange-home.html


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sarcoptic mange cannot really be found by skin scrapping, it mite burrows under the skin and only a biopsy can go deep enough. If the symptoms fit I would treat it as sarcoptic mange but I am curious what the dogs symptoms are.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The golden standard for Sarcoptic mange is a skin scrape but because the mites burrow under the skin as Lisa mentioned it can often be difficult to detect under the microscope. But vet's will usually treat it anyway as such if that is what they suspect it to be even with a negative skin scraping.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is why it is missed many times by vets and treated as food allergies or seasonal allergies. They continue to do scrapings and they come back clear with no diagnoses.

Sarcoptic mange is not common here and almost unheard of. When I found that dog and it gave mange to my whole kennel no one could figure out what it was. After my husband and I got the mite I was able to find out what it was on my own and I did weeks of research on it. That was the biggest nightmare EVER! you better hope it is something else other than mange.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I here that Lisa! That's a nasty form of mange to have around and IMO the worst because humans can contract it ... What a nightmare indeed.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Also - what is the probability of a dog having to be put down because of mange? I have a blue and an albino/blue dog which doesn't help the matter so I am hoping they aren't destined for a lifetime of trouble...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

As I mentioned before If the issue is treated early on and not left untreated for any length of time typically recovery is very good. When owner's allow it to get out of control the end result's can be devastating and sometimes they have to be put down.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had one dog over the years I had to put down because she had Demodex that would not clear up, her immune system was so damaged and not kicking in. We treated her for over 9 months with no success. It is very rare but you still have not said the symptoms it might not be mange.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

My hubby says not to treat it at home until I talk to the vet o.o he says it sounds too involved. But Leo has a rash on his tummy which I know is allergies and have treated with hydrocortisone, however, what he is getting now is different. Its little sort of crescent formations of dry scaleish lumps that are red and itchy. He is also losing hair under his arms, elbows, hind legs, end in round patches under his belly area. What he has looks nothing like fleas or ringworm. And Lily is just getting little pimple like pumps/cysts under her skin on her feet which seem to be going away with hydrocorisone. And she has a few irritated tummy spots. Our cats haven't seemed itchy or like they have anything. The outside chicken Leo got ahold of has red patches and loses a lot of feathers and has bald spots.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry I'm watching season 3 of true blood on dvd and drinking patron so I'm a bit distracted but I just can't stop worrying about my babies  do fish oils really help immunity? If so, what's the easiest/best type I can get?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmmm sound's more like contact allergies than mange. I would have the skin scraping done to rule out mange. But if I had my guess I think it's more likely allergy related. What are you feeding the dogs? When did all of this start and how long has it been going on? Also the scaly round patches that could be ringworm can you post a picture?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I also read here: Mange FAQ - Frequently Asked Questions that mange can make humans itchy but goes away because it doesn't reproduce on our skin...and I think I've been [email protected][email protected] what should I do about that?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well he only has 1 of the scaley patches and its hidden under a patch of fur. He gets antsy if I try to take a pic but I can try. They've been eating taste of the wild and I also try to feed them a bag of frozen veggies every week + yogurt + daily apples o_o the allergies Leo had were from the carpet shampoo.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

IMO it is not Demodex which is not contagious and it is starting in the wrong places. It could be Sarcoptic mange however it does not really sound like it either and trust me if you had it you would know! You would be scratching uncontrollably and totally miserable. What you are itching is Psychosomatic because you think it is mange. You can do some research on chicken mites but I did not see the same kinds that will cross species but that is what goggle is for I will let you do your own homework.

I would say go to the vet because it does not sound like mange and if you BF will not let you treat at home it is pointless to keep typing.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

He was in a deep, snorting, snoring sleep...but I tried to get the best pics I could. He was really wiggly though o_o mustve been a good dream...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would say more of an allergy but the pictures are not real good.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think this is mange JMO ... I am not a vet and only a vet can diagnose your pets but it doesn't appear like mange to me. I am going to say allergies of some sort or maybe something else. There are all types of skin/fungal infections. But it only looks like a few spots where the skin is irritated.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well he will let me treat it at home. He just wants the vets opinion first in case it is something else and we are going through a large process over nothing while something else is getting worse/going untreated...not sure if that makes sense. But it is not that he doesn't want to help them. Don't worry. He is actually starting to like Leo @[email protected]


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa that is what I am thinking I do not think mange either. I would keep using the benadryl and hydrocortisone creams. And take the dog to the vet and have them look over the dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup that is the plan 

If he is going to spend the money at the vet they can tell you how to treat it at home, Funny how he is so concerned about treatments for dogs he does not like.... Sorry OT


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help! At least I will be able to sleep tonight.  should I look into a dermatologist rather than a regular vet?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well he's begun to like the dogs actually. He loves dancing with Lily and he loves Leo's uber lazy sit/lay. Currently his only issue with them is that he thinks they're expensive and he doesn't like how Leo has accidents sometimes because of his anxiety. Funny how he thinks they're expensive when he went out and bought a brand new 500$ tv the same day his broke -shakes head- and men think women are unreasonable...


----------

